
Facebook Is Expected to Introduce Its Phone - ari_elle
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/04/technology/facebook-is-expected-to-introduce-its-phone.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0
======
ZivanaZ
It’s not so much about the phone and new, amazing technology, it’s more about
making an international push, to get more people to use their phones (and of
course facebook, that will jump out of your phone :) ). The more people they
will get to use it on their phones, the more ads they can deliver ;)

------
thomasjames
What sort of demand are they expecting for this? The only people I can imagine
that would want a facebook phone are primarily teenage girls. A lucrative
demographic, I suppose. It just seems like a mismatch for the company.

